# Tips for Repeaters?



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Assalam u Alaikum all.I got 855 marks in Fsc  thats why I m going to repeat chemistry n urdu to get 900+ marks.But I dont know how I prepare them at home :? I m not able to concentrate these subjects fully.I haven't join any academy n plan to join test session.I know there r many repeaters on this forum who got admission in medical colleges after improving.I want to know how they do so.Is it difficult learn all things again.And I also want to know about UHS syllabus for 2013.I know its too early but will it be same again ??


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

annie , its not going to be easy this time as u know the merit.. but you can do it.. concentrate on ur weak points & do improve those... join acadmy only for test session of chemistry... and prepare for entry tst @ home.. more selfstudy will brighten u I.A . i wr also a repeater this year & got in private mdcl college. this year :roll:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish to study at home for mcat 2013.but My father will not allow me this.He know my nature.little careless :?
so I think I will must join a academy but only for mcat 2013.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah sure join a academy just for taking tests...prefer star academy rather than kips...
ahmmm as far as repeating year is consider just concentrate on the thing that medical is for you...and you can get that
as xain khaild said...it is difficult but not impossible so go for it:thumbsup:
about chemistry...try to make first year chem book's concept more clear and organic should be on your finger tips
moreover beside giving all your concentration only to just chem and urdu try to manage your time to learn biology and physics too before board exams


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

hmmm xactly. this strategy,ll be fruitful Inshallah


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm taking biology again to improve my marks, and i'm having the same problems. Just trying to keep the goal in my mind, to survive the gap year.

- - - Updated - - -

oh and the UHS syllabus of 2011 and 2012 was 100% similar. 2013 will be the same too. Why should they change it, and even if they do it'll be out of the fsc books so same thing.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish 2 that it should be actually, Must be same.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

annie khan said:


> I wish 2 that it should be actually, Must be same.


 Inshallah


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont feel like studing these books again right now , have you ppl started preparing ??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes prep. started but not as good as it should be.it is really very difficult to study and learn again all things which you have studied before but should try :?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

.

- - - Updated - - -

it will take time to be adjusted with the previous routine work.... try those topics to prepare now a days which you left last year & when those come in final exams ,, we say " o man... unxpected question "


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> it will take time to be adjusted with the previous routine work.... try those topics to prepare now a days which you left last year & when those come in final exams ,, we say " o man... unxpected question "


That is really good advise. Did you improve your grades too last year?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

ys. i got 801 in first attempt & ipmroved sciences , got 905. i got in private mdcl clg now .


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

awesome zain 

- - - Updated - - -

I am also a repeater..and started my preparation with a new thought that
is....now its easier then last year for me and inshallah this tip from Allah will help me between others who are new for all these as em now experienced..just give the best of you this year and you will rock


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks afhshan.. :thumbsup: .. i have got in AFMDC faisalabad.. classes starting from 26. remember in prayers !


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

always..inshallah


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Xain ...
Nice advice.Yes i do the same thing.I m preparing those topics which i left in 1st attempt and other syllabus I left for test session .. :roll:

Afshan ..
hey ! tell me about your fsc and mcat marks or aggregate ..


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

hmmm. thts gud anie. wht ws ur agregate this time??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hahaha  dont ask this again please 
By the way,my aggregate was only 73 % .. claps !!


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

annie em from karachi so we have to solve only 100 mcq's but my marks was 65..and in fsc i got 970 marks out of 1100

- - - Updated - - -

acc. to my experience fsc marks are nothing so much to help for MCAT.....it is just your test and test prepration, in karachi the competition is so high that only the one who got 90+ out of hundred can get admission


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

hmm.. entry tst counts most


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> ys. i got 801 in first attempt & ipmroved sciences , got 905. i got in private mdcl clg now .


That is excellent! What were your mcat marks this year? and did you take tuitions again for the fsc exams?


----------



## ZerOth (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got 801 last time as well. But I started to procrastinate and I didn't concentrate on the MCAT. I made a total failure. I'm repeating this year Chemistry and Biology. My Urdu is extremely weak so I'm not sure if I'd get better marks in case I repeated it. I went to kips for both the preparations by the way.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

best of luck !! 
my urdu is also very weak but I m repeating it because I have no other choice.I have 2 get 900+ marks and for this reason.alone chemistry is not enough.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I need help with the fsc registration process for repeating exams. I'm looking on the BISE site, but the form doesn't open unless you give your matric roll no. but I was an o levels student, and it is not accepting my O levels candidate number. I'm totally confused now. Where are you guys downloading the form from, please give me the link.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

zara13 said:


> I need help with the fsc registration process for repeating exams. I'm looking on the BISE site, but the form doesn't open unless you give your matric roll no. but I was an o levels student, and it is not accepting my O levels candidate number. I'm totally confused now. Where are you guys downloading the form from, please give me the link.


u should go to bise office.they will surely help you.


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

Make a study plan and stick to your plan, Hard work and determination is a key to success


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys being a repeater i dont feel like studying  these books make me feel bored now...i have lost my spirit...and i am getting a little worried about it now, how are you people doing? going over the same books again and again...difficult task... how many hours do u guys give study a day?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

rabi said:


> Hey guys being a repeater i dont feel like studying  these books make me feel bored now...i have lost my spirit...and i am getting a little worried about it now, how are you people doing? going over the same books again and again...difficult task... how many hours do u guys give study a day?


Yes you are so much right rabi...same situation was with me...but you know what its like a final round if you are also repeating for fsc...so now accept this as a challenge and test your limits...Yes you can do it Inshallah and you know that...have faith in Allah and do not be lazy student ...we should be on edge from regular students as we are repeating...So be active in the studies to ensure a happy result okay..


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

i am also very worried i lost many months but did not start preparation yet i am very confuse...i made many schedules but did not follow even one of them...dont know but this time i found studying very hardtime is now less but i dont know how to start and what to do:? i am thinking of joining academy because at home i think prepartion is difficult...hope after joining academy i will be back at studies...i think rabi you should also join..:thumbsup:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

rabi said:


> Hey guys being a repeater i dont feel like studying  these books make me feel bored now...i have lost my spirit...and i am getting a little worried about it now, how are you people doing? going over the same books again and again...difficult task... how many hours do u guys give study a day?


I joined academy(now finished).And it helps a lot.I had many months to revise my course but I can't concentrate but now,because of academy,I gone through whole syllabus and now,I know my weak points so,I think u should join academy.And fsc need a full day study.It doesn't matter time.And yes,being a repeater,these fsc books are really really bore 
Now GOD should help us !!

- - - Updated - - -



aadi said:


> i am also very worried i lost many months but did not start preparation yet i am very confuse...i made many schedules but did not follow even one of them...dont know but this time i found studying very hardtime is now less but i dont know how to start and what to do:? i am thinking of joining academy because at home i think prepartion is difficult...hope after joining academy i will be back at studies...i think rabi you should also join..:thumbsup:


Hahahaha !! Same case is here.After academy, I made a simple schedule and I haven't follow it even for a single day.
For last few months,I made 3 schedules but follow only one :!:


----------



## Israr2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

Assalamualikum I hope all of the people here are good in health. I am a repeater I want to get info that from where get good MCQs for entry test of UHS. So I can achieve good marks. I have good marks both in 10th and in 12th but I have not good marks in entry test so please some one guide me.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Israr2013 said:


> Assalamualikum I hope all of the people here are good in health. I am a repeater I want to get info that from where get good MCQs for entry test of UHS. So I can achieve good marks. I have good marks both in 10th and in 12th but I have not good marks in entry test so please some one guide me.


Fsc books are the best.U can get maximum marks in Bio, Chemistry by using just Fsc books.I m too confused for physics and for English,vocab words r most important and grammer rules u can learn from any grammer books.Also from book u use for Fsc English.


----------



## Israr2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

When the UHS test will held in this year on the same date september 13 or some other date........yes english is a big problem for all... but i think we have to start our work today for achieving our goal.

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> Fsc books are the best.U can get maximum marks in Bio, Chemistry by using just Fsc books.I m too confused for physics and for English,vocab words r most important and grammer rules u can learn from any grammer books.Also from book u use for Fsc English.


 Are you a repeater or you are appearing for the first time???


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

its not necessary last time test was on 23rd September ,sometimes in first week of September and so on..............after announcement of fsc result


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

do punjab college offers test sessions for mcat?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Israr2013 said:


> When the UHS test will held in this year on the same date september 13 or some other date........yes english is a big problem for all... but i think we have to start our work today for achieving our goal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes .. I m repeating and improving my Fsc score and will appear in Mcat again .. INSHALLAH !!


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

annie khan said:


> Yes .. I m repeating and improving my Fsc score and will appear in Mcat again .. INSHALLAH !!


annie what is your fsc score?and mcat score this time??have u prepared for mcat only syllabus or whole books??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -



aadi said:


> annie what is your fsc score?and mcat score this time??have u prepared for mcat only syllabus or whole books??


My fsc score is 855 and I m improving to get 900+ marks (INSHALLAH).
Mcat score was very less i.e 750.I prepared only Mcat syllabus.


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to improve FSc part 1 sciences and part 2 as a whole...btw I am from federal board. I also want to get 900+. @annie how was your result after improvement?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Elia said:


> I want to improve FSc part 1 sciences and part 2 as a whole...btw I am from federal board. I also want to get 900+. @annie how was your result after improvement?


now my marks are 906, first 855.U should improve selective subjects.Repeating whole
fsc 2 and science sub from fsc 1 will be difficult.


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't repeat now fbise said that u can either do additional maths or repeat fsc....
U can't do both these tasks within a year
what to do now? 822 marks are too bad to get into govt. medical college


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

U can get 100 more marks after improving but first u select what u want .. engineering college or med college ??


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

My first priority is to join PAF but this year girls were not eligible to apply for GD pilot branch. So I have to go for CAE which requires additional maths for engineering. In case (GOD FORBID), I won't get commission in PAF, then my preference would be in medical branch. But I would no longer be able to improve my grades in FSc because in FBISE we can improve upto one year of passing HSSC II annual exams. After that, no improvement can be done. I wanted to apply for both CAE and MCAT but now I am unable to improve my FSc marks


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

annie khan said:


> now my marks are 906, first 855.U should improve selective subjects.Repeating whole
> fsc 2 and science sub from fsc 1 will be difficult.


Annie khan, congrats on achieving 906 marks after a repeat. It really is very difficult. I wanted to know, is it really possible to repeat just chemistry and physics of part 2? Reply soon.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

FZZR ...
Possible only if u r fed. board student.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

that I'm not.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

then u have to repeat part 1 and 2 .. both years


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

and that im not planning to do. What do you think with a 77% fsc result, what if i stick to it and try to improve just my mcat score, how much should my mcat score be to get to medical next year?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

improving just mcat is risky.You should improve fsc to secure atleast 80 percent .. or do add math..


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

FZZR from which board u passed ur fsc? i think u can repeat subjects ,or whole part 1 or part2,which ever u want...in punjab boards...


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

FzzR you should at least repeat science subjects bio chem and phy to guarantee you a good preparation of all the entrance tests.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like to do the same..repeat only science subjects. But I don't think that's possible in Lhr board, you have to be a fed board student to do that i guess, anyhow I'll have to confirm.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

FZZR said:


> I'd like to do the same..repeat only science subjects. But I don't think that's possible in Lhr board, you have to be a fed board student to do that i guess, anyhow I'll have to confirm.


u can repeat that way in lahore board...and for conformation contact board office....I am sure u can.


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

plz tell me i got 180 in bio... should i improve it also ???


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassan ..
I have seen many students securing 190+ marks in science subjects but it actually depends on their will.If u think u can learn two bio books again from A to Z with mindset of gaining full marks then just do it !!
May ALLAH help u !!


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Alhumdulillah relieved to read all the posts on this thread..Going to Board office tomorrow to confirm all details and then to Punjab College to meet my professors for guidance so that I can be clear cut confident along my path to repeat. Allah bless you all.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

FZZR ..
All the best then :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

There is a new rule, people. We have only one chance to improve FSc. No second or third times.


----------



## saleha (Feb 6, 2014)

*Knowledge Seeker*

I am also a Repeator.I have secured 996 marks in F.Sc but my aggregate is 85.6233. should i improve F.Sc or just entry test 2014. please reply fast. and which academy will be the best one for me?please guide me.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I improved fsc bio and chem as a private candidate 
annual marks bio1-71,bio2-72,chem1-60,chem2-76,chem pract 20 ,bio pract 20 and supplementary session result I improved as below bio1-66,bio2-82,bio pract -15 ,chem1-76,chem2-66, chempract-26)- I improved only 12 marks and lost the only chance to improve. In mcat 2013 I corrected 179 options and got 849 marks. I filled two bubbles for one option so it did not deduce my one number.
the examiner was mad of bio pract he freed the students in 30 minutes without viva. All others were failures with me so I couldn't ask him for viva.
what should i do now? My fsc marks with improvement are 913. Is it a good score for repeating mcat or should I do composite fsc in annual session?


----------



## fary (Apr 16, 2015)

*Solution For Repeating Fsc Exams After 2 Years*

_please kindly guide me i gave fsc pre medical exams two years before in 2013 but not got the aggregate marks for admission in mbbs now i want to repeat two or three main subjects (biology , physics ,chemistry) of fsc to increase my marks n reapear in mcat can i do this n what's it's procedure?_


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Only chance for improvement is the next year annual exam after your fsc result or right after result supply session.
You may do composite fsc but as a regular candidate not as a private.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naila niaz (May 17, 2016)

*Repeater*

can anyone answer that if we dont give improvement exam should we declared fail


----------



## sabas (Apr 13, 2017)

So what happened ?


----------



## humair (Dec 16, 2013)

i apear in fsc first year from bise sargodha in 2012 and than i left study for some reason know i want reapear again in supply exams 2017 is it posible my result is showing on bise sargodha
???????? please please please any body knows about that help me

- - - Updated - - -

i apear in fsc first year from bise sargodha in 2012 and than i left study for some reason know i want reapear again in supply exams 2017 is it posible ???????? please please please any body knows about that help me


----------



## hafsanoor (Jun 6, 2018)

all information about your plane is available on "educated.pk" you can check it by simple visiting this site my friends told me about this site.


----------

